# Winter Fuel Payments



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I found this website for an e-petition to save the UK Winter Fuel Allowance Payments to Ex-pats

Responsible department: Department for Work and Pensions

Ex pats should continue to receive winter fuel allowance, it is part of their pension rights. Payment should Not be determined by country of residence but by eligibility for UK state pension, as is child benefits payments to children who do not reside in UK, and claimed by parent who is not of British nationality.

winter fuel payments for ex pats - e-petitions

If eligible (now or in the future) please sign this e-petition before 30 March 2015.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for that, I will be signing it and lets hope everyone else does too, even those who are not yet eligible


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Considering they are changing the rules so you cant claim for kids not in the UK and cant claim anything for several years I cant see that argument helping.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Not yet eligible, but signed today

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

_shel said:


> Considering they are changing the rules so you cant claim for kids not in the UK and cant claim anything for several years I cant see that argument helping.


As those rules apply to immigrants and not to British citizens who lived in the UK for most of their lives and paid into the system I don't see that that has any bearing on the matter.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No the rules apply to everyone, eu rules. Ie a returning expat currently cant claim anything for 3 months, cant claim disability until they have 3 in 5yrs residence and shortly will wait 4 years for anything. The only people that will be able to claim for overseas children are military and diplomats.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

As far as I understand the governments stance on this is the rule will apply whether or not you live in the EU, this was aired on BBC Radio 2 last year with somewhat heated debate on air about it, up to this moment in time Im not sure if there are plans to go ahead with it, and if they are when it will be, perhaps someone knows for sure. It seems this all came about during the austerity that the government implemented to reduce budget deficit. Veronica is correct the issue about payments to immigrants, this was because a claim would be made for child allowance and then would be sent back to the country of origin where the children are residing by the parent.
Cheers


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Expats in the Med provide evidence of why they deserve winter fuel payments*

Just read the above article in the Daily Telegraph with photographs and comments about Cyprus. Also a poll, so please vote.

Expats in the Med provide evidence of why they deserve winter fuel payments - Telegraph


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Did the petition and the poll:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cbartram (Apr 10, 2014)

Signed via expat forum!! Let's hope we get enough signatures!!!


----------

